# One year missing you



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thoughts that the memories of sweet Bayleigh continues to fill you with the joy and less pain of her loss.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Happy to hear you are doing better.

I have a one year anniversary coming up in less than a month...


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I understand your pain completely. My 11 year old looked so much like death last week that I called my pastor to ask him to help me bring her in to put her to sleep. I don't know why I was able to get through the loss of my parents. But Gabriella has been with me for the past 10 years and spent most of the time with me because I spent most of the 10 years the house with my disability. It turned out that she got knocked out from a week of antibiotics. 
Nevertheless her cogitative abilities are all but gone. She spends most of the time laying down sleeping,She only gets up when its time to eat. TG she has a great apatite. But I know the day is coning where I have to say good bye. And the pain I was feeling last week when I though it was over was intense. I really don't know how I am going to handle it when she goes, I really don't know. 
So I feel your pain very much,. Take care


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Thinking of you and your family as you continue to process your loss. I have loved reading your stories and memories of Bayleigh.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your beautiful sweet Bayleigh, what a wonderful and very special picture of her. 

It doesn't seem possible it's been a year already. I know in so many ways for you it probably feels like a life time ago and in other ways it feels like only yesterday. 

Cherish and hold those precious memories close to your heart, she'll always be with you.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a sweet photo of Bay and a beautiful tribute to your special girl. The pain does lessen, I have also learned, but the memories will always be there and now, even 3 years later, I still find myself missing my girl, Goldie. The special ones seem to remain with us forever and Bayleigh was a special girl indeed. Sending hugs to you and the kids at this sad time.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't believe it's been a year, what a beautiful, precious girl who stole many hearts on this forum. I know she will be playing and having fun with all the other lovely pups that are at the bridge.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a great photo of your Bayleigh. I just passed a one year time frame too. When you have that special Golden in your heart it is very hard to feel "right" inside. Enjoy your found memories of her. Remember she made her movie of memories just for you.

dlm ny country


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

This post brought tears to my eyes. We, too, have lost our beloved Goldens, first at 11.5 years, second at 15.5 years, and will lose our third by age 6 due to lymphoma. My wife and I felt EXACTLY as you did/do each time. We will feel that way again in few short months. It is the worst feeling one can have and it clutches at one's entire existence for days and weeks and months. But we all know time is a great healer and that eventually all the wonderful memories will far outweigh the current sadness and despair. "Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all"--"In Memoriam A.H.H." a poem by the British poet Alfred, Lord Tennyson, completed in 1849.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Your love for Bayleigh shines through in your post. May her memories continue to fill you with love and joy and less pain. The photo is adorable!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

What a sweet picture! Thank you for sharing it.

I think the velcro dogs are the hardest to let go. They look to us for everything, and we always delivered - until that one day we couldn't fix what was wrong. The day we had to say goodbye. If there was any way to fix the pain, to give them more, happy and healthy years, we'd gladly do it. When that option isn't there and the only option is to end the suffering, we feel so... helpless. I'm sorry, I couldn't save you, and that's all we feel. For all our knowledge and power as humans, something dogs may hold in awe, there are limits to what we, and medical science can do. 

You know the old saying - if love could have saved you, you would have lived forever. But the love DOES live forever. It's such a beautiful thing, sharing a life with a golden retriever. A real treasure that we hold in our heart forever.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hugs....I cannot believe it has already been a year. I love that picture of Bayleigh all dolled up. I would frame that


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amen!*



danoon58 said:


> Your love for Bayleigh shines through in your post. May her memories continue to fill you with love and joy and less pain. The photo is adorable!


Amen!!:x:x


----------

